# tips



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Today I was hunting the edge of a CRP that bordered a standing cornfield. A stranger came along from the opposite side and we were about to meet in the corner where there was a narrow longish cattail. Before we were in hailing distance the birds flushed in all directions. This guy popped a rooster that dropped a leg. (Usually that means it was butt shot deep in the vitals, and will fly a straight line and die.) Sure enough it flew about 200 yds over the standing corn, flapped sideways a couple times, and folded. The guy holds up his gun barrel in front of his face, reachs in his pocket and pulls out a GPS. Marked a direction and waypoint, walked in the estimated distance slightly downwind, and got his bird. I was impressed! And I can't even program a cell phone.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Dick

Don't feel bad I can remember when it was perfectly ok to mail a letter and wait a week or more for a response. A friend of mine (younger) has a cell phone with GPS, he uses it all the time, he marks fishing spots, places where he has seen a nice buck, etc. I like to mark my birds and run to the spot. Much cheaper, easier to use and better for me 

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I should have added that SE ND has received 3" to 7" of rain this last week. Not exactly a hot tip, but the sloughs now have water beyond the cattail edge. The good news is they won't be burned out this fall. Bad news is the pheasants are roosting over water now.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The GPS is a great tool. No more stumbling around in the dark to find stands or blinds. I use mine to stalk bedded mule deer by marking the bearing and projecting the location. You can come in from any direction and get "on the spot". Same for marking fields for waterfowl hunting. Take a bearing on the birds in the field estimate the distance, project it on the GPS and you can usually drive out to within a few yards of where the birds sat the day before.


----------

